# Waxstock 2015 3rd place



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a few pics of our A Class that came 3rd. Thanks to everyone for their comments. Was great to meet everyone and share tips.
Also a few pics of our other cars.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Car looked mint mate and was nice meeting you and your wife.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations car looked superb well done.


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> Car looked mint mate and was nice meeting you and your wife.


Thanks mate was good to meet you both as well.


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> Congratulations car looked superb well done.


Thanks, we were shocked to say the least to come 3rd. There were so many amazing cars in the top 16.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Well done on coming 3rd Steve!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done. The car looks very clean and obvious is finishing 3rd.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

It was the tyre valves that did it


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

cortinajim said:


> It was the tyre valves that did it


Definetily ! Thanks for the tip !

Was good to meet you both.


----------

